# Cold Air??



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Guys, Alright so i want to put a cold air on my 86 300.. Its not a turbo but im worried it will make the car sound kinda whiny... I dont want it to sound like a honda civic lol Anyone with their opinions or past experiences id like to hear from ya.. Thanks 

:newbie:


----------

